

Startup 'moodagent' has fun - 700k dl /~3weeks - teralaser
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13526_3-10428779-27.html

======
teralaser
The program was first born has "Playlist DJ" for Nokia, but didn't get to be a
success until it was reborn as an Iphone app called "moodagent" in December.
300k iPhone users downloaded in 3 weeks and about 400k Nokia users. The daily
rate is about 20k dl. The founders think they'll reach 10mio before 2010 ends.
Their business model is this : about 3$/user/year in ad income shown in a
small window in the application. Besides founders Peter Berg Steffensen and
Mikael Henderson the investors include the it-investor Morten Lund.

(if you can read the gibberish called Danish , the source is here :
<http://epn.dk/teknologi2/tele/article1945005.ece> )

~~~
icey
Please don't editorialize titles (especially since the linked article has
absolutely nothing to do with Zed Shaw).

~~~
teralaser
I edited Zed Shaw out of the title.

~~~
jacquesm
It's still not covered by the article, the 700k downloads is not in there.

What's wrong with the original article title ?

------
jacquesm
Your title has completely no bearing on the article.

